# ? Looking for Trestle Abutment Ideas



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a trestle I put in between garden walls. It bridges the gap between the walls. Here is a crude sketch:

_____ ________

| IIIIIIIIII | 


The "I"'s in the above sketch represent the bents of the trestle. The other on either end are the garden walls. There is about a 6" gap between the trestle and the wall on each end, thus there is 6" of track that is unsupported at each end of the trestle. The trestle is actually angled between the walls so there is no room to add additional bents for support.


I'm trying to figure out what kind of abutment I should put in at each end of the trestle where it meets the garden wall so I can support the track over the current gap. 


A couple ideas I had:
- add some stone from the ground up to the top of the trestle to fill in the gap on either end.

- I remember someone posting a picture of an angled abutment made of wood, but I can't seem to find it. It kind of came out from the wall and then angled backward to support itself against the wall. Anyone remember anything like that or have any references?
- Open to any other ideas.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

A photo of your bridge at the abutment would be very helpfull.


----------

